# sundown 3000d strange sound coming from the sub (wistling/whining/buzing)



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

well, this is not an alternator whine problem. the amp even makes the noise when the car is off. it seem like its a whine and osolating wistling noise. the noise changes but doesnt change with engine rpms, like i said its there even when the car engine is off and only acc is on. also i disconnected the rca inputs into the amp and the noise is still there. its kinda like a high pitched noise yet not too high pitched because its coming from a subwoofer. none of my other amps are having this problem. not sure what it could be. also i hear the noise when the volume is all the way down. the noise is still there when i turn the volume up but doesnt get any louder when i turn it up. also there is no difference when you change the gain or any other setting on the amp, the noise stays the same, also noise isnt there when you disconnect the sub, duh


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

call Jacob


----------

